# كنيسة تماف ايرينى



## ashrafadel (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*بسم الثالوث المقدس

طبعا الكل داخل ومستغرب عموما معاكم حق بس انا هحكيلكم انا ليه قلت كده .

بصراحه انا كنت قاعد العب شويه مع برنامج الفوتوشوب فقررت انى اصمم كنيسه بالفلاش لامنا ايرينى وتكون معموله بالجرافيك والصور ثلاثية الابعاد. 

خطة بناء الكنيسه : 
اولا : سيتم عمل جميع اركان الكنيسه ببرنامج الفوتوشوب وطبعا كله هيبقى من وحى خيالى فا اللى عنده تعديل او تعليق يبقى يقولى .
ثانيا : سيتم اضافه تأثيرات الجرافيك . 
ثالثا : سيتم رفع الكنيسه الى سيرفر الموقع الخاص بى وستكون بصيغة SWF اى ستكون فلاش ويمكن لجميع الاعضاء تصفح الكنيسه والتجول داخلها وخارجها وكأنك فى كنيسه حقيقيه .

وده مثال لأحد اركان الكنيسه
واللى عنده تعليق او تعديل يقول*​







*بركة صلواتها تكون معانا كلنا
واتمنى ان تكون الصوره عجبتكم وقريب اوى هتبقى كنيسة تماف ايرينى جاهزه للتصفح​*


----------



## ashrafadel (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كنيسة تماف ايرينى*

*مفيش ردود ليه يا جماعه انتوا لو تعرفوا اد ايه بتعب فى تنفيز الكنيسه بالفلاش كنتوا رديتوا

عموما ميرسى ليكم​*


----------



## ra.mi62 (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كنيسة تماف ايرينى*

شكا على الصور الرائعة


----------



## ra.mi62 (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كنيسة تماف ايرينى*

شكراعلى الصور الرائعة


----------



## ashrafadel (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كنيسة تماف ايرينى*

ميرسى *يا ra.mi62 *لمرورك


----------



## friendlove (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كنيسة تماف ايرينى*

*ميرسى على الصور الرئعة*​


----------



## ut2 (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كنيسة تماف ايرينى*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك شغل متعب فعلا انا مجرب الفلاش ربنا معاك وتماف تساعدك


----------



## ماجد رؤوف زاهر (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كنيسة تماف ايرينى*

*حاجة جميلة ونتمنى المزيد
صلوات تماف ارينى معى ومعك
صلى لاجلى​*
:new8::new8::new8:


----------



## mgdee (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كنيسة تماف ايرينى*

صوره جميله ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## Meriamty (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كنيسة تماف ايرينى*



فكرة جميلة جدااا يا اشرف 

شكرا انك شاركتنا معاك فيها 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 



​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كنيسة تماف ايرينى*

جميله جدا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## ashrafadel (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كنيسة تماف ايرينى*

*شكرا لكم احبائى لردودكم*​


----------



## vetaa (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كنيسة تماف ايرينى*

مجهود جميل يا اشرف
ربنا يعوضك علية

وفكرتك جميلة
ويارب يبقالها فعلا كنيسة باسمها قريب
بركة شفاعتها تكون معانا كلنا


----------



## هاني واي (10 ديسمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه هاني واي المنصورهسلام رب المجد يسوع معاكم
 كل سنه ونتو طيبين بمناسبه عيد الميلاد  والصوم المقدس:smil16::smil16::download::download:


----------



## هاني واي (10 ديسمبر 2008)

هاني
 واي


----------



## الامير الحزين (16 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على تعبك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
غاية فى الروعة غاية فى الجمال
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

